# Log Splitter Injury



## TheHill (May 19, 2014)

Keep your hand out from between the log and the wedge !!!! LOL

Seriously, the four and six way wedges are awesome, but they make the rig infinitely more dangerous. Give you self a few extra seconds, make sure the log is stable on the splitting platform, and if it starts to fall off*, LET IT GO.*

* 
*


----------



## Pelorus (May 19, 2014)

Hope you heal up ok.
Thanks for posting that photo - I will be showing it to a couple of coworkers.


----------



## cat-face timber (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for posting that pic.
I will show it to my Grandson.


----------



## 4x4American (May 20, 2014)

Holy crow...hope you heal up good!


----------



## JB Weld (May 20, 2014)

Dang it! That makes me hurt down to my toe nails! 
Hope you heal fast brother.


----------



## jrider (May 20, 2014)

And I was going to whine about cracking 2 teeth after wrestling with some stringy gum on my splitter this past weekend. I was pulling the last bit apart when it suddenly broke free and flew up cracking my in the jaw causing my teeth to smack each other. After looking at that, I'm really just whining! How the heck did you manage that? 
Wishing you a full recovery.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 26, 2014)

JB Weld said:


> Dang it! That makes me hurt down to my toe nails!
> Hope you heal fast brother.


 I concur. Probably not related to your injury, but worth mentioning. The person at the controls should be the only one touching the log on the beam or tray. My Dad was helping me split wood on our new (many years ago) Bliss splitter. It has a tall blade that cuts in both directions. He was a perfections in any work related issue. I was at the controls and he was feeding the logs. We had a rhythm going, he placed the log, I started the blade, he cleared the tray. On one log, after I started the blade in motion, he reached back to straighten the log (it rolled a inch or two and wasn't equal in size) and got a pretty good finger pinch. He looked at me like what the heck are you doing, you almost took my fingers off? I looked at him like what the heck are YOU doing, reaching back after the blade was in motion? Two people in a rhythm with hands on the log can be bad news. The guy on the control can't feel the other guys fingers, Joe.


----------



## Toddppm (May 30, 2014)

Damn! I'm very paranoid when splitting and always consciously think about not putting any part of my hand on top of a piece when splitting.
My old boss lost a finger with somebody else at the controls. No thank you.


----------



## lone wolf (May 31, 2014)

rarefish383 said:


> I concur. Probably not related to your injury, but worth mentioning. The person at the controls should be the only one touching the log on the beam or tray. My Dad was helping me split wood on our new (many years ago) Bliss splitter. It has a tall blade that cuts in both directions. He was a perfections in any work related issue. I was at the controls and he was feeding the logs. We had a rhythm going, he placed the log, I started the blade, he cleared the tray. On one log, after I started the blade in motion, he reached back to straighten the log (it rolled a inch or two and wasn't equal in size) and got a pretty good finger pinch. He looked at me like what the heck are you doing, you almost took my fingers off? I looked at him like what the heck are YOU doing, reaching back after the blade was in motion? Two people in a rhythm with hands on the log can be bad news. The guy on the control can't feel the other guys fingers, Joe.


Never operate a log splitter with one man on the control valve and another loading!


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 6, 2014)

hope u heal well. that pic made my butt hole pucker.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Jun 6, 2014)

cat-face timber said:


> Thank you for posting that pic.
> I will show it to my Grandson.



Ditto to sons, and myself, as a reminder.


----------



## Rleonard (Jun 15, 2014)

I had a similar accident. I will not show the pictures.


----------



## Jeff Lary (Aug 1, 2014)

Holy god man, I hope you are not in too much pain,.. heal soon Jeff


----------



## 066blaster (Aug 5, 2014)

judging by your avatar pic it did not go so well??? let us know


----------



## walter rodler (Oct 27, 2014)

TheHill said:


> Keep your hand out from between the log and the wedge !!!! LOL
> 
> Seriously, the four and six way wedges are awesome, but they make the rig infinitely more dangerous. Give you self a few extra seconds, make sure the log is stable on the splitting platform, and if it starts to fall off*, LET IT GO.*
> 
> ...


 I had a similar injury in my teens. Today some 30 years later I have engineered and now close to getting my patent on my WEDGE LESS design with safety guides. No need to have ones hands to steady the log any more. After years of testing the design can fit any log splitter ever built.


----------



## splitting hedge (Dec 1, 2014)

I got hit by a split on the inside of my knee that went flying, a day off work some limping around, it's definitely dangerous hope your product works.


----------



## firebrick43 (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't put a 75hp Diesel engine on a 5" cylinder splitter either! Friend and I bought a vw rabbit for 50 bucks to run in the woods. After my friend destroyed the transmission the neighbor wanted the engine for a fast splitter. I left for the corps before he got it together. 5 years later I saw him in town and ask if he got the splitter together and how fast. Sheepishly he said it works and is to fast. Held up his hand and three fingers were gone.


----------

